# Who's doing Davis (Double)?



## MauryTMWTS (Mar 17, 2004)

This'll be my 7th time since 1974.
Looking forward to my first one on the tandem.

Alllll ABOARD!


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

I'll be there.

Hoping it won't be dark at the 5:30 start and can use the bag/light drop just in case. Flatted twice at Solvang and was in the dark for the last 30 minutes....see you there.

RedRex


----------



## MauryTMWTS (Mar 17, 2004)

*no talk about FLATS!*

Let's get together and burn some old tires on Friday night for the flat-gods. ; )
Our Specialized Armadillos have been really good to us on the tandem. Knock on carbon!


----------



## Peter B (Jan 2, 2003)

*Davis Double Fixed Fiesta*

There's a group of 8 or 10 of us doing it on fixed gears again this year. We'll set out from the school at 5am. Pass the word to any FG riders you know. Should be lots of fun!

See you out there.


----------



## MauryTMWTS (Mar 17, 2004)

*Say hi...*

I'm guessing that we'll pass you later in the day. Say hi when you see the purple Calfee tandem go by. Kathy and Maury will be wearing our Santa Rosa Cycling Club Rose jerseys.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

_" Say hi when you see the purple Calfee tandem go by. Kathy and Maury will be wearing our Santa Rosa Cycling Club Rose jerseys. "_

I've given up praying to the flat gods. No matter how many Gatorskins I offer, the gods still appear angry. After this winter, I've been heard to say....

"I can stick a staple in a Gatorskin just like any other tire."

I'll look for that Calfee. I promise when you see me drooling, it will be your bike I'm looking at and not Kathy! I promise.

Red Rex with tan bar wrap and KILLA Nitto bottle cages. God I love those cages. 

I'll be starting early too.

Red Rex.


----------



## MauryTMWTS (Mar 17, 2004)

We'll leave the light on for ya! ; )


"I can stick a staple in a Gatorskin just like any other tire."

I'll look for that Calfee. I promise when you see me drooling, it will be your bike I'm looking at and not Kathy! I promise.

Red Rex with tan bar wrap and KILLA Nitto bottle cages. God I love those cages. 

I'll be starting early too.


----------



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

I'm down to 25% chance of riding. I've done all 7 doubles so far this year and I'm starting to hurt so I probably will not ride to give myself more healing time before Heartbreak.  I have friends who live in Davis though and I'll be there barbequeing that night for sure and will get over to cheer you guys into the finish.


----------



## MauryTMWTS (Mar 17, 2004)

Bring lots watta.
Weather forecast is 57-88 for the big day.

I'm bolting an extra couple of bottles onto the seat for this one.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

MauryTMWTS said:


> Bring lots watta.
> Weather forecast is 57-88 for the big day.
> 
> I'm bolting an extra couple of bottles onto the seat for this one.


I've heard the Davis Double has tremendous aid station support. I figured two extra large bottles would be enough. Am I missing something? Is there a long leg without water?

RedRex


----------



## MauryTMWTS (Mar 17, 2004)

RedRex said:


> I've heard the Davis Double has tremendous aid station support. I figured two extra large bottles would be enough. Am I missing something? Is there a long leg without water?
> 
> RedRex


All you're missing is that our tandem only has three normal bottle cage locations. With heat in the high 80's we want to have extra to dump on our heads on the way up resurrection hill and add the option of skipping a few rest stops for an early finish.
I figure we'll skip the first stop at about 30 miles out as well as one other, possibly Middletown. The Fire Station near the end that usually has hoem made chili or soup is a must for us. ; )


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Right on. I thik I know that fire station from Foxy's, the carpet squares, if I remember.

Weather is looking good.


----------

